# CRACKed frame repair



## hellshotrods (Jan 20, 2017)

I can fix cracked frames and most dents.  Brazed as original or  MIG / TIG welded. Your choice.   Repairs are done on my time, usually weekends.   If you have CRACK I can help you with your problem .  No warranty available due to possible rider misuse .

I have repaired a few CABEers frames anonymously


----------



## locomotion (Jan 21, 2017)

that is a good offer for people in CA, not too many guys can braze properly anymore!!!


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2019)

Love your helpers....


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 15, 2019)

We have the best employees !   The shop is very close to LA COUNTY FAIRPLEX   - San Dimas / La Verne/Pomona  area


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you realign frames if they have had bad repair jobs?


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 16, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Do you realign frames if they have had bad repair jobs?




*YES - I have taken apart bad work before and made it right.*  I have alignment tools and calipers/guages to make some frames better than they arrived from factory.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 16, 2019)

hellshotrods said:


> *YES - I have taken apart bad work before and made it right.*  I have alignment tools and calipers/guages to make some frames better than they arrived from factory.



Ill be in touch soon.


----------

